# sig banner



## prescient (Jul 5, 2014)

i got my banner to upload into the sig  thanks i hop you like my new avatar


----------



## prescient (Jul 7, 2014)

i removed the animated one so that admin may see.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2014)

We see. Thanks.


----------

